# Too many waterproofing products!!!



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

For the liquid type waterproofers, are you guys also using fabric in change of plane areas (were floor meets wall) or are you just keeping substrates tight and then brush on membrane?

Not using a fabric kind of scares me a lil.

I was taught the old school way of tile and waterproofing pans and sometimes have a hard time adjusting to these new products. A couple questions i have:

Can you use liquid membranes on DensArmor, regular drywall and plywood? could you double up the 3/4 ply for a bathroom, then Hydro -Ban or Aquadefense then lay deck mud.

Would Hydro-Ban be an acceptible water proofer for a basement wall/floor situation?
We know it keeps water in, but does it also keep water out?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I cannot speak for Hydro Ban but as for AquaDefense:

It can be used directly over drywall.
It can be used as a waterproofing and crack isolation membrane on floors.
It cannot be used over ply on walls.
It cannot be used for reversed hydrostatic pressure situations. 

Of course, each situation is unique and there might be limitations that would alter the requirements or use of the material altogether. 

I still say there is no 1 "cure-all" material. I think if you are trained properly, each material becomes a little bit better and easier to use. A problem arises with _any_ material if it isn't being installed properly.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

SSC said:


> For the liquid type waterproofers, are you guys also using fabric in change of plane areas (were floor meets wall) or are you just keeping substrates tight and then brush on membrane?
> 
> Not using a fabric kind of scares me a lil.
> 
> ...


I love hydro ban, but keeping water out is totally different than keeping it in. The pressure of water coming into a basement is way more than what would be exerted keeping into a shower. Jmo


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Found another new (to me) fabric called aqua shield by a company called blanke. It is sold in the same size rolls as kerdi, only it's blue and sais to use mod. 

Is this a kerdi re-label like dalseal is to noble?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw some reviews at another forum and many said that it sucks but who knows if they were paid to say that... :whistling:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been using Hydroment Ultra Set for a long time and has always worked great. Seems like it's very similar to some of the products that you guys are using.

Specs http://products.construction.com/Ma...erproofing-Crack-Isolation-Membrane-NST8384-P


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

world llc said:


> Found another new (to me) fabric called aqua shield by a company called blanke. It is sold in the same size rolls as kerdi, only it's blue and sais to use mod.
> 
> Is this a kerdi re-label like dalseal is to noble?


I've heard many bad things about Blanke. If I'm not mistaken, there's even a class-action lawsuit against them. Don't quote me but I definitely have not heard anything good about that product.

Just Google the name yourself.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

world llc said:


> Found another new (to me) fabric called aqua shield by a company called blanke. It is sold in the same size rolls as kerdi, only it's blue and sais to use mod.
> 
> Is this a kerdi re-label like dalseal is to noble?


no, Blanke is another company making a similar product to Schluter. in fact they were actually one company at the beginning a long time ago.

Blanke did have failures with a product called UniMat and now its called PerMat


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Ceramictec said:


> no, Blanke is another company making a similar product to Schluter. in fact they were actually one company at the beginning a long time ago.
> 
> Blanke did have failures with a product called UniMat and now its called PerMat


so they are sister companys?

so it could be blue kerdi... i wonder why they are on different sides of the fence on mod and dryset...

bad news bears with a lawsuit....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a thread where people are discussing failures and a potential lawsuit. I don't know if it ever came to fruition. 
http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47605

The Blanke underlayment in question was called UniMat and seems to be no longer manufactured.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

world llc said:


> so they are sister companys?
> 
> so it could be blue kerdi... i wonder why they are on different sides of the fence on mod and dryset...
> 
> bad news bears with a lawsuit....


back in the day. maybe late 70's early 80's they were together doing extruded alumin stuff. they split and started new companies called Schluter & Blanke. they dont have a connection now and are not associated with each other.


----------



## emw (Nov 4, 2011)

Blanke is a horrible company that produced a horrible product called Uni-Mat Pro. When the failures started they comprised a list of installation errors that somehow produced a crunching sound after the fleece seperated from the blue plastic. When I passed their original 'list' of errors they produced another. I have replaced floors in 6 homes in order to save my reputation for their terrible "ditra" like product.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

ok this may already be out but it would be cool to have a water proof thinset so just trowel it out and bam instant backer board/waterproofing membrane in one and if it hasnt been invented please look into this pen.....:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think it is out. However, have you ever demo'd tile and seen massive voids underneath? I think that's the big concern with me.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

emw said:


> Blanke is a horrible company that produced a horrible product called Uni-Mat Pro. When the failures started they comprised a list of installation errors that somehow produced a crunching sound after the fleece seperated from the blue plastic. When I passed their original 'list' of errors they produced another. I have replaced floors in 6 homes in order to save my reputation for their terrible "ditra" like product.


What is your company name?

Can anyone show me a link to a failed Blanke job?

These claims you hear so often online are very hard to prove. The story goes round and round but if there was a failure you would see pictures, court cases and such online.

More internet mumbo jumbo.

Many of these types of posts come from posters with a "1" post count.

Lets see a picture! If you have done six surely you have a photo or two.

JW


----------



## emw (Nov 4, 2011)

Any quick tips on inserting pics to this site?
I have pictures & video. I don't have a lot of free time to spend typing threads.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> What is your company name?
> 
> Can anyone show me a link to a failed Blanke job?
> 
> ...


Pot meet kettle....

Read your own words before you make one more single post with the word Schluter in it John :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Post Count 2

No Company Name

Bashing a Schluter competitor

:whistling

A common theme online.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

He's talking about UniMat which has had documented failures. See my above link.

Eric has a legit company and doesn't promote Schluter on his site.




emw said:


> I don't have a lot of free time to spend typing threads.


Then why did you spend the time signing up just to rip a company? If it's that important to you, wouldn't you spend a little more time to get your point across?


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> I thought that maybe hair spray was a new found waterproofer :laughing:


"Back in the Day" Aqua Net hair spray was used to seal distributors in cars... Seems the lacquer in it would seal moisture out of the distributor cap...


----------

